# Not the horse for me...



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone want to buy a Walking Horse? Sadly it became glaringly obvious that Nala is not the right horse for me. My barn owner volunteered to ride her for me today (I'm just not there yet) and Nala reared up as soon as the woman gathered the reins and asked her to move forward.  With my past traumas I know I'll never be able to ride her now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like she has a problem.. are you going to get that fixed or just sell her onto someone else and give them that problem?

Rearing is VERY dangerous. But there may be a reason she rears. Maybe the BO was too rough with her, maybe her teeth need to be floated, maybe the saddle hurts, maybe she isn't sound.

Figure it out, get it fixed, and then find her a home if you aren't comfortable.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Sounds like she has a problem.. are you going to get that fixed or just sell her onto someone else and give them that problem?
> 
> Rearing is VERY dangerous. But there may be a reason she rears. Maybe the BO was too rough with her, maybe her teeth need to be floated, maybe the saddle hurts, maybe she isn't sound.
> 
> Figure it out, get it fixed, and then find her a home if you aren't comfortable.


Rearing is dangerous. Nala's teeth were floated just a few weeks ago, the saddle fit isn't an issue, and she's sound. The BO used the mounting block to mount Nala and with the height of the block and the shortness of Nala all that was required was putting her leg over Nala's back. No weight in the stirrups. The barn owner had just settled in the saddle, slid her feet into the stirrups, and picked up the reins. The reins were still loose. She never even took a step forward, just went straight up.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DixieDarlin said:


> Rearing is dangerous. Nala's teeth were floated just a few weeks ago, the saddle fit isn't an issue, and she's sound. The BO used the mounting block to mount Nala and with the height of the block and the shortness of Nala all that was required was putting her leg over Nala's back. No weight in the stirrups. The barn owner had just settled in the saddle, slid her feet into the stirrups, and picked up the reins. The reins were still loose. She never even took a step forward, just went straight up.


Yeah that sounds like an evasion.. do you know her history?
She wasn't wearing spurs, right?

What happens when you run your hands down the muscles on either side of her spine?

How are her feet?

Pictures would help.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you considered sending her to a professional before just selling her? If it's not soundness, it's not the saddle, and it wasn't her teeth or the rider, it's most likely a training issue. What's her past?


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know her past...and I'm not actually selling her. I was having a down moment because up until today she was doing everything great. On the ground she's perfect and I plan to continue to work with her. The vet will be out on the 29th to check her back.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DixieDarlin said:


> I don't know her past...and I'm not actually selling her. I was having a down moment because up until today she was doing everything great. On the ground she's perfect and I plan to continue to work with her. The vet will be out on the 29th to check her back.


Alright well we wish you the best and hope you guys can figure out why she's doing this!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Dixie, I see in your other thread that you are good at and like ground work, and that working with Nala and having her in your life was therapy, well none of that has changed, she will still be a great companion and you can work with her from the ground, you maybe able to help each other to a better place.

I hope you can get to the bottom of her issues and fix it


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, I really don't care if the horse's teeth need a float or someone is wearing spurs, I don't care for a horse that regards a rear as reaction to anything. Time to find something to enjoy and be safe with, life is too short.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Hey Dixie, I see in your other thread that you are good at and like ground work, and that working with Nala and having her in your life was therapy, well none of that has changed, she will still be a great companion and you can work with her from the ground, you maybe able to help each other to a better place.
> 
> I hope you can get to the bottom of her issues and fix it


Thanks GH, I do enjoy the ground work. I was very upset earlier because I was worried about my Barn Owner. Ginger has become my friend and she made the offer because she understands the root of my trauma issues. I was worried that she was hurt more than she let on. The has a floating rib from a car accident a few years ago that I didn't know about until after she came off. I told her off about it and she really should have known better...she's a nurse. I'm not giving up on Nala just yet.

Oh...no spurs were not used! Ginger rides her mare in a Bitless Bridle because she doesn't believe in bits...she'd never put spurs on, much less use them.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

If the OP wants to sell her horse with a dangerous habit I don't see anything wrong with that as long as she is honest about what happened with the person buying the horse. It could end up being good all the way around - she is safer without a rearing issue she can't handle and can find a safe horse that won't do that, the new owner might be someone looking for a project horse and hopefully she places with someone who has the skill set to deal with the horse so the horse will benefit by being made a sound citizen.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Dixie, keep your chin up. My friend bought a horse that reared, it was really tough on her because she didn't know how to go about correcting the issue. Luckily for her we have a friend who feels there are no bad horses just badly trained ones ;-) He worked with her for weeks and now my friend trailrides her horse all over, she still takes the precaution of bending his neck towards her knee as she mounts and keeping it there until she is settled then flexes him to the other side. He is such a sweet and friendly horse on the ground.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Yeah, I really don't care if the horse's teeth need a float or someone is wearing spurs, I don't care for a horse that regards a rear as reaction to anything. Time to find something to enjoy and be safe with, life is too short.


Thanks waresbear. I'm going to keep working with her until the vet comes on the 29th (the visit was already scheduled) if the vet finds something in her back then we'll see. If the vet says she checks out...then we'll see. If that's the case I'll see about finding her someone with the experience to help her. She a good horse and what happened today was completely out of character and unexpected.


----------



## trvlingheart (Aug 4, 2009)

It sounds like it may be something as simple as a hot spot on her back, you can run your hand across her back with some pressure in your finger tips, around where the saddle sits and see if she responds to any specific area, with a head turn or tossing of her head. 

There is nothing wrong with selling a horse with an issue if you are not capable or just don't want to deal with the issue, as long as you are honest when you sell her. 

Take it in stride and do what is best for you, it sounds like you really need a safe and sound bomb proof horse.

In the end, we all must remember these are prey animals and if they don't feel comfortable, feel pain or if they get scared, their first response is to save themselves; it is in their instincts and sometimes happens to the best of 'em, be it rearing, bucking, taking off, or evading.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope you find the right horse for you


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

I went back out to the barn today...and I've decided that I'm going to keep her. I may never ride her (although I have every intention of doing so) but I can't let her go. She's perfect on the ground and there's not a mean bone in here body.

Sorry about my panic attack/pity party yesterday and thanks for listening ?reading? anyway thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DixieDarlin said:


> I went back out to the barn today...and I've decided that I'm going to keep her. I may never ride her (although I have every intention of doing so) but I can't let her go. She's perfect on the ground and there's not a mean bone in here body.
> 
> Sorry about my panic attack/pity party yesterday and thanks for listening ?reading? anyway thanks for all of the advice.


I hope one day that you can! And it's okay, there was a few times I thought "jeez I shouldn't have this horse" for different reasons.
1. Poor ground and riding manners
2. I suck at riding and he's super duper amazing
3. He's green.. I'm green.. need I say more?

But I've moved past that. (passed.. past?? I have no idea..)

We worked through it. I've trained him every step of the way. He used to rear, bolt, kick, bite, charge, buck. Luckily very minimally for me but still.. I was nuts. Still am, but it can be done. 

Just gotta figure out why she does what she does, and help her get past it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dixie, it's all good. We all have those moments where we think "Oh, my God. What the heck am I doing?".

It is very kind of you to decide to keep her in spite of her obvious issues. Perhaps with a bit more time and, when the time comes, help from a professional trainer that is experienced in dealing with rearers, the two of you can happily ride together.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

*Thank you!*



smrobs said:


> Dixie, it's all good. We all have those moments where we think "Oh, my God. What the heck am I doing?".
> 
> It is very kind of you to decide to keep her in spite of her obvious issues. Perhaps with a bit more time and, when the time comes, help from a professional trainer that is experienced in dealing with rearers, the two of you can happily ride together.


I've been happier in the two weeks that I've had Nala, than I've in the preceding two years. She been good for me...I just hope that I can return the favor


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Dixie...how long have you had your mare? A week if that? Give her time, have the vet come out like you plan then go from there. If it only has been a short time maybe your rushing her too fast too soon.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Dixie, you NEED to trust your gut. Your horse is NOT your child. If, for WHATEVER reason, you are paying to keep a horse that cannot do what you bought that horse, your PROPERTY, to do, you are under no obligation to keep it. Further, this horse could fall over on you while rearing, a very real possibility. Even IF your health insurance covers your medical bills, your injuries could be permanent. We all take risks handling our horses bc of their size and strength. I am enjoying training my 6 yo's who are both making good progress, and they are both rideable. Ultimately, I am not happy just paying to keep my horse(s) as if they are big dogs. I want a horse to ride and school. I don't care if you don't want this, but it sounds as if you DID want a riding horse, and not a pasture pet. You know that you are not capable of retraining this horse, and you don't need to feel ashamed of that.
Get her ready for sale, be honest to the buyer, and post a wanted thread to see if somebody here has a good, honest horse for a beginner.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree with Corporal.

It's one thing to have a pasture pet when a horse is old or foundered. It's the right thing to do as payback for years of working for you.

But if a horse is young and rideable, she needs a job. It would be a shame to not ride her when there are probably many people that can.

A horse that would be terrifying for me to ride would be a breeze for my trainer. I guess what I'm saying is, keep her if you wish. But don't feel bad if you need to sell her with full disclosure about her issues.

I don't know where your level of riding is. I'm an advanced beginner. If there was a horse that my trainer couldn't handle, I'd know right then and there that I'd never be able to do. Definitely listen to your trainer and see what she tells you. 

Another thing to keep in mind, if you do decide to keep your horse and never ride her, you really would need to keep her for life. She'll be basically worthless as years go by. I know it's a lot to think about. But do keep your safety in mind first. 
Best of luck in whatever you decide to do!


----------



## trvlingheart (Aug 4, 2009)

Heelsdown said:


> Another thing to keep in mind, if you do decide to keep your horse and never ride her, you really would need to keep her for life. She'll be basically worthless as years go by.


I agreed with everything you said above EXCEPT this part of the post. As someone who volunteers at a horse sanctuary, it was that mindset that made people believe they could never do anything with a horse who wasn't trained as a yearling. We have a number of horses (out of the 35 we have) at the sanctuary that are just hitting their late teens and early twenties just learning how to be ridden. NO horse is ever worthless, no matter the amount of training or the age. For example - One of our mustangs was used as breeding stock only, and only halter broke, and was almost turned over to a slaughter house because people thought she was worthless after she was done throwing foals. Well she is now under saddle and on her way to becoming one of our lesson horses. It may take a little extra work, and it may go slower than training a yearling, but a middle aged horse can learn if a human is willing to be patient and train. 

And in this case we are talking about a horse that already knows how to be ridden, they don't forget that training, they just get a little rusty not worthless.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

If you've got the time and desire to work with her and the money to get a trainer then I would keep her.
If not then I would sale her to someone else. Just be honest about what her issues are. 
IMO -There's nothing wrong with admitting a horse is too much for you, and if you are scared of her that will transfer into your riding. I would not want to ride a horse like the one you describe. My sister however would love the challenge. 
To each their own.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

trvlingheart said:


> I agreed with everything you said above EXCEPT this part of the post. As someone who volunteers at a horse sanctuary, it was that mindset that made people believe they could never do anything with a horse who wasn't trained as a yearling. We have a number of horses (out of the 35 we have) at the sanctuary that are just hitting their late teens and early twenties just learning how to be ridden. NO horse is ever worthless, no matter the amount of training or the age. For example - One of our mustangs was used as breeding stock only, and only halter broke, and was almost turned over to a slaughter house because people thought she was worthless after she was done throwing foals. Well she is now under saddle and on her way to becoming one of our lesson horses. It may take a little extra work, and it may go slower than training a yearling, but a middle aged horse can learn if a human is willing to be patient and train.
> 
> And in this case we are talking about a horse that already knows how to be ridden, they don't forget that training, they just get a little rusty not worthless.


True - a horse can be trained later in life (teens) and be just fine, but the reality is that most people who are willing to take on an untrained horse are usually going to lean towards a younger horse less set in its ways. Just letting a horse set in the field for years really hurts the chances of finding that horse a good productive home later on. Even if the horse was started undersaddle when younger, if its been left out in the field for years most people are going to view that as starting training all over again. And in this current horse workd - there are way too many horses looking for homes that most people aren't going to go with the older untrained horse.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-I have not read this all in depth, nor do I know what happened to you in your past. We all have issues. Certainly it is your choice if you decide to keep her. But, I would agree you are not doing her any favors, as she does need a job, and that job will help to insure that heaven forbid, something happens to you, she can go on in her job and not come to an end you would not want. Yeah, they can be trained older, or after being not ridden for years, but not a lot of folks do that. It is much easier to rehome a horse who is useable. Just a fact.

Anyway, as someone who has also had issues which led to a total lack of confidence, which led to me being "overhorsed" a couple of times, both of whom went on to others, retrained and have awesome jobs they excel at. 
I have no idea how old you are, but I finally came to the following conclusions:
-I have horses so that I can enjoy them
-I do enjoy riding them
-I am NOT getting any younger
-I needed a horse I could trust
-I am a total wimp
-ALL horses have vices. You need to know what they are and make sure they are something you are willing and able to deal with. In my case, if one of mine EVER reared like that-I would NEVER trust it again. That is just me. I would still do everything I could to figure it out, but I would have to get rid of it. I have to know that no matter what, mine will not do anything dangerous. Period. THere are many good horses out there, all of them have love to give. Do not feel badly if she doesn't work for you.

Oh-and I would suggest a chiro in addition to the vet. Sometimes they see things the vet may not. Then you will know you have all the info, and can make an informed decision. Like I said-after a rear like you described-I would be GIVING the horse away with full disclosure to someone who can deal with her, and chalk it up to experience.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice everyone. I have decided to keep Nala for now and work with her. I thought about the events that day over and over and I feel that its possible that she was pushed to far to fast. She's only 9 and I was told very little about her history, in fact, the woman I bought her from refuses to put me into contact with her previous owner. My trainer and I are going to start her as if she were a totally green colt and go from there. I can always sell her at a later date if she really won't work for me.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

*More questions than answers...*

I've had some interesting questions posed to me about Nala, her past, and possible reasons for why she reared. She's a 9 year old TWH who was supposedly registered. If she was, then it is also possible that she was shown. If she was shown then it is also possible that she was sored. It's also possible that she was shown in harness and never broke to ride. Like I said...lots of questions with very few answers. Lots to think about also. I have a trainer coming out who has experience with rescues and abused horses...so we'll see :?


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Trvlingheart I should have clarified....a horse isn't worthless in terms of what they can do or their potential. But they will be deemed worthless in an already down horse market. A horse that hasn't been ridden in years could easily end up in the wrong hands and eventually the meat truck. There are good solid horses who can't find homes and many people don't want to deal with a project.

DixieDarlin' you are a great owner and are truly trying to do right by this horse. That is smart to ask the help of a trainer. Do everything you can. And if she's still too much horse for you, then know you did your best.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Heelsdown said:


> DixieDarlin' you are a great owner and are truly trying to do right by this horse. That is smart to ask the help of a trainer. Do everything you can. And if she's still too much horse for you, then know you did your best.


Thanks Heelsdown. She's not my first horse or even my first rescue by any means She's just way too nice of a horse not to give every chance. I found out this week that she didn't even know how to drink out of a stock tank/water trough:-( We're taking everything nice and slow. We won't be starting any serious work or conditioning until after the vet and farrier have been out. Until then we're working on the small stuff...like learning to drink out of something that isn't a bucket :lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is certainly starting w/the basics! Hope you both get the help you need to become a bonded team.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

*Amazing Improvements!!!*

I had I vet out at the end of May to check Nala's back and she found no issues. The vets suggestion was to start her out as a totally green horse and too maybe try an English saddle on her as it might be what she's used to being ridden in. I was involved in a car accident June 4th which ended with me needing surgery on my left elbow to have several pieces of embedded glass removed. I'm finally able to get back out to the barn now even though I'm not supposed to do much with my left arm for another few weeks I have been playing with her a bit. She's a totally different horse than the one we brought home in May. She much more relaxed and trusting. She comes to you out in the pasture instead of walking away. Best of all she's turned into a real love bug


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

We had a 'real love bug' as well, but she was nuts. I had a relative who thought he could train her, but she reared up when he was getting on her and dragged him enough so he broke his leg in several places.

Having a love bug is not enough reason to keep a horse. Some horses are just nuts. However, if you don't want to ride, there's no reason you should feel pressured to sell her. Not every horse owner is a horse rider.
Also don't keep her just because of guilt. That's not fair to your pocketbook.Good luck.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Just please please think of your safety before the love of a horse.I had a similar situation with a paint that i owned. I tore my ACL ,trampled me once ,stepped on my ancle and broke my toe,threw my mother head first into a tree(no helmet after that we all wear one) and tried to mow over my step dad once. Oh but i loved him and he was staying with me forever.My step dad sat me down and said you will love another just as much. And you know what because of that i found my heart horse.I found Diego a great home as yard art. And i went searching for Mister. Mister is the polar opposite. If training does not work with your horse and i would ABSOLUTELY invest with some professorial training at least 30 days of it and re evaluate her after. 
Good luck and please be careful


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

*Nala's New Home*

Nala went to her new home last weekend. She had made amazing strides, but I had taken her as far as I could. She has an amazing home where her primary job will be as a pasture mate to another mare. The girl who got her also has the time and experience to get her going under saddle  Here's a pic of Nala and her new friend Skye. I have a new horse who will be coming up from North Carolina within the next few weeks who is everything I need and want. She passed the "Safe Enough For My Baby Girl" test that was administered by my mother  I'm 38 and my mommy bought me a pony (aka 16 hand TWH Mare)


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

DixieDarlin, I'm sure you've heard the expression "All's well that ends well". Please provide some pictures of your new horse when you can.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> DixieDarlin, I'm sure you've heard the expression "All's well that ends well". Please provide some pictures of your new horse when you can.


I have heard the expression and I truly feel that everything has worked out for the best. I should have some pics of the new girl tonight. My mom is picking her up today. For now though, here are a couple of the pics from the ad that was posted.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks like a darling! I'm glad you were able to find a good home for your other girl and that you've found a horse that seems will suit you better.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

smrobs said:


> She looks like a darling! I'm glad you were able to find a good home for your other girl and that you've found a horse that seems will suit you better.


Thanks! I know that I haven't seen her in person, much less ridden her, but the two "horsey" people I trust the most my mother and a close friend who is also my former instructor both went to see her and they both rode her. My friend says that she is perfect for me  Skye will be staying at my friend's place "in training" until I have saved the money/arranged to have her moved up to Connecticut. I've attached a couple of pics that were snapped today when they picked her up


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh...by the way...it was Skye who stuck her nose into the spray from the hose...they were trying to fill the water tank


----------

